# Woman Meets Horse World



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

"The essential joy of being with horses is that it brings us in contact with the rare elements of grace, beauty, spirit, and fire." ~Sharon Ralls Lemon​
*I've created this thread to be a photographic/videographic journey through my transition to a regular life to a more fulfilled life : A Horse Life. You can think of it as a blog, I suppose. But anyways, here goes my first entry.*


_"As some of you know, I am a total beginner with horses and horse riding. But that doesn't mean that I'm ignorant. I read, and talk to people, I try to absorb as much information as I can before I jump into something. I plan ahead and make sure that it feels good in my gut before I make any moves. In this case, it would be horsemanship.
I have ALWAYS loved horses. Never lived around, owned, or knew a friend who had a friend whose brother had a horse, but I have always loved them. It started from unicorns and then I took them a little bit too seriously. I defended there existence as a child. I read the Bruce Coville unicorn novels, and drew pictures of them and had a unicorn stamp and a unicorn pendant - everything that had to do with unicorns I had to be in possession of. One day A friend of mind DARED to tell me that they didn't exist and I slapped her square in the face.. Yes I was heartbroken, but she did have a point... Anyway, from unicorns transitioned to horses, since they were the closest animal to resemble a unicorn. And then when I met a horse for the first time and *boom*. That was it. Instant connection. From then on, it was a secret mission of mine. To learn as much as I can about them, so that one day, I could be part of a horse's life, and he/she can be part of mine. I took many books with me to school, drew them, talked to people about them (of course they though I was a wierdo because horses were kind of unheard of in my part of FL) but despite all of the odd looks and shady talkers - I kept on learning and growing. Of course it didn't last very long though, you can only look at so many horse pictures and play the Barbie Riding Club enough to realize that you'll never have the chance to see, ride, or touch a horse unless it was anywhere but Key West.
Now that I am a woman who has moved on with my life away from my family and into an area that I can access my desired hobby, and have THE BEST, MOST SUPPORTIVE man in my life, I am ready to start my journey! Recently I've been affiliated with a couple of local farms and equestrian centers and have offered my free time to volunteer. It hasn't lasted too long, but with time and patience, I know that I will reach my goal. Oddly enough it isn't to OWN a horse, it's to learn and grow and experience that connectivity that so many of us share. I know that I won't be able to successfully own and keep a horse until around 10 years from now. (21 + 10 = 31 / A LONG TIME FROM NOW!)

With enough strength, passion, and hope, I know that one day regardless of the day, year, or time, I will reach my goal._​


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

** alstad arabian farm **

*Day One photos of my first time at AAF. Also the first time in years that I have been around free grazing horses with nothing to keep between them and I. It was peaceful, and I never wanted to leave... until I started to get hungry and ran out of water D:*

















^ *Pumpkin (An Arab.)*

















^ *Easy (TB?)*


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*Julie*

"A woman needs two animals - the horse of her dreams and a jackass to pay for it." ~Author Unknown​
_"Her name was Julie. She was afraid to see a stranger in the stables, but she eased up and realized that I meant no harm. She has ridden all of her life, grown up around horses. Never owned a horse though. A trainer affiliated with the BO decided to purchase her an OTTB to train on.. (don't worry I was a little confused to.) His name is Nu-beau, and he is drop dead gorgeous. Shiniest coat you've ever seen, but with a nibbling and attitude problem. A little too eager to get out and work I guess. I met her trainer, but he doesn't really speak any English, but at least he was polite. He worked him out around the make**** jumping obstacles. He was gorgeous in the sun. Julie spoke to me about her story with Nu-beau, how she had a perfect horse for her already set up, an Andalusian, but she decided to go with the bigger, younger, and prettier horse. At this point I imagined a dunce cap on her head, but I'm not generally a judgmental person. She told me about the day Nu-beau spooked and leaped into the next property. She told me about the day she "jumped off" of her horse and became seriously injured. Then she spoke about her fears.

It's now starting to look complicated. But surely, there are smarter horse people, right?


At least I was able to comb his mane after his bath and got to anoint his hooves with conditioner. Maybe it was a good way to show him that I'm 'alright' in his woman's eyes."_​


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

A horse doesn't care how much you know, until he knows how much you care. ~Pat Parelli

^ Hold your horses there Parelli haters. This is JUST A QUOTE. I am absent of knowledge when it comes to Parelli but no need to explain I have read my share of news on her. And I don't care about it enough to explain myself, lol..

_I had Pumpkin at the cross ties and I was trying to get her dry and groomed up because they had soaked her with water because it was hot, which made me feel bad because I heard that it was a big no-no to do that since it makes them even hotter. She was all icky on her legs and I was informed about some fungus on her back legs. It wasn't BAD but I wasn't going to leave it unattended and dirty either. I took her to the wash area after she dried up and rinsed down her legs and soaped them up and got them white again. Cleaned her hooves, cleansed the area that the fungus was on, and took her back into the stable area so she can at least be indoors to dry off and not in the heat of Miami. I found some good topical cream for fungus and infections and such with aloe and tea tree oil and rubbed them on all four legs (just in case)  Her bottom lip was all droopy from relaxation, I think it felt like a massage for her!

Easy thinks he's so slick! When i was cleansing her legs allofthesudden he was just watching me from behind her. Then he start RUBBIN' on her back. Then he got WAY too close! I pushed him back and had to get real stern with him to make him back up and get away from her. Poor Pumpkin was pulling to get away from him and I didn't want him thinkin because she's restrained that he could take advantage and do the nasty to her OR get her injured somehow which would have been REALLY BAD!  But I sure took care of him!_​


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*The 3rd Sunday @ AAF.. Every time I go there I put just a couple more pieces of the puzzle together. I am slowly starting to understand that a lot differs from one horse to another.*





































^ The beloved Pumpkin, enjoying my company.​


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*Nu-Beau. The athlete at rest.*



















^ Nu-Beau (an OTTB)​


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

A lovely horse is always an experience.... It is an emotional experience of the kind that is spoiled by words. ~Beryl Markham

_The most... BEAUTIFUL... Horse of them all. I am not sure exactly what he is just by looking at him. Is Dr. Templeton! 

He is a HUGE grey gelding, he looks like an ancient war horse. I saw him. He saw me. He rubbed against the chain link blocking access between he and I, like he wanted me to itch his ear  He is immaculate. He looks down at me with those big dark eyes, we exchange breath, then he tries to open the stall door with his giant head! Its like he want my love lol  I am hoping to catch his owner one of these days and be able to see him in action. He's so sweet! Apparently he does some dressage, but other than that, I don't know much about him._​


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*Dr. is HUGE!*


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Just giving a bump until this sunday!  replies and comments are ok!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Very interesting photography! What unique color options...


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*My boots came in!!*

I ordered a pair of Saxon Equileather paddock boots from doversaddlery.com and they just came in today!  A bit of an early surprise since I wasn't expecting them to come in until Monday!
The half-chaps that you see I bought a while back but never had the chance to use them since I got laid off from my job the last time I was planning on learning to ride.

ALSO I am going to be have my very first lessons tomorrow!!  Katie (the BO at A-1 Equestrian, aka the place that I am now volunteering at, is going to do a 1 1/2 - 2 hr lesson with me tomorrow. I cann't express the amount of excitement brewing within me! I will do my very best to get pictures or a short clip if I can but I might save all of the until my 3rd or 4th lesson, since it is my first and i do not wanna be distracted by the camera and if i look good or not lol 

So I wanted to show you guys my boots! I didn't have anyone around to take a full-body pic but, at least you can see how shiny and new they are!


----------



## HorseLover96 (May 7, 2011)

Very fun to read !


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks!  btw i realized that a put my chaps on TOTALLY wrong once I got to the stables and someone told me lol..


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump! great reading =)


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Coollll! Keep posting. Love to hear more


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like you are going about this all the right ways! Can't wait to hear about your lesson!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*A 1 Equestrian*

*Hey guys thanks for subbing! Sorry I haven't had much time to update my progress 
Here goes!*
People don’t teach people how to ride, horses teach people how to ride. ~Anonymous


_Before AAF, there was a place called Jesse W. Ranch and it really didn't work out for me, as the trainers practically ignored me and didn't want anything to do with me. Plus after a couple of weeks the owner completely forgot about me and never called me to come in and volunteer. I was more interested in the horses, not those who wouldn't accept my being there. But anyways!

I noticed behind AAF, there seemed to be a very sharp looking facility with a quality area and jumps and stables all very "clean" looking. Little did I know that this was the place that would bring me one step closer to my goals.

There was a banner up on a fence in front of an inlet and there supplied a phone number and amenities that I had been looking for. A place where I can explore both english and western riding, a place where there was a trainer willing to work with me. A 1 Equestrian was the place for me, and I found Katie  and I was very glad she opened her doors to me! 


So I then decided to tell Jesse W. Ranch to "stick it" and I am going to volunteer exclusively at A 1 Equestrian  

Reasons why:

1) They have a HUGE property and it is CLEAN.
2) They are the only ones in the area who have an official certification to host shows and clinics on the property.
3) The horses there are primariliy thoroughbreds and warmbloods (showing background) and a few lesson horses of various kinds.
4) The BO/Trainer is from all over, not solely from FL. So she knows what the REAL show scene is like.
5) The tack room is spotless and holds quality riding equipment.
6) The owner/trainer is part of the USEF and has a few articles on her winnings and showings all over the country.

Look for Katie McDaniel 

Katie McDaniel’s Gamble Pays off with Casino in USEF Show Jumping Talent Search : Hunter Jumper News
Starting Gate Communications - Photo Gallery
Haness Holds Onto First In Maclay Finals | The Chronicle of the Horse
Riding with Equitation Star Maria Schaub: Results: 2006 ASPCA Maclay Finals
National Horse Show

7) The owner/trainer wants to give back to the community by having her business, instead of raising interest for her own benefit. 

8) The owner is accepting volunteer work in exchange for riding lessons 

This place is where I want to be and I am going to live out my time in Miami contributing to this place! (Which will approx. be 2 more years) and gain the experience I need to live out my dreams of living the horsey lifestyle, and possibly competing._​


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*First Lesson!*

Anyone can ride, it takes talent to stay on. ~ Anonymous 

_After a couple of days of learning how to properly muck out a stall and the daily morning tasks, I was finally able to get on the saddle. 

I was going to be riding Abby, a previous 3 day eventer horse, and I had this feeling that she didn't like me very much! Everytime I would go to her stall she would turn away from me or pretend like she didn't know I was there, lol. But, I was going to ride her no matter how crabby she was going to be! 
So it started when I was putting her halter on, she forced her head down so she can eat some more hay but I tugged her out of the stall and she came willingly. Then once I got her on the cross ties, I was attempting to take her fly mask off but she was being naughty and put her ears back so it wouldn't be easy! Once I got it off, and was looking for the hoof pick, she decided to poop where she stood! She scooted over a bit. Looked at her poop, then stared at me, like she was saying "..Thats for you you know." I laughed and sighed and gave her the same glare, and cleaned it up. Cleaned her feet, brushed her down, and then it was time to tack up 
Katies showed me what to put on in what order and what strap goes where, how many notches, and so on and so forth. When it came time to lead abby out to the mounting post, me and her had a little talk. I said to her "You may not want to accept it, but I'm going to ride you, and you are going to like it!" And I lead her along although she was lagging behind. I took my last step as a regular girl not knowing what to do with her life, and took my first step as a woman, and once I settled into my seat, I was formerly introduced into the horse world..
This moment was now my favorite, and let me tell you, it felt unbelievable. I felt like I belonged there. It felt like I found a long lost friend, although I have never known them, it felt right  Once I settled in, Abby was content, and she was very kind, and sweet, and alofthesudden, didn't mind me so much.











My first lesson went so much better than I thought. I had some serious butterflies lol, but I found that, I'm actually kind of a natural at it!  My trainer felt that I did very well for my first, and was excited to be training me.

Here is a clip of my first lesson. Sorry It wasn't better quality as far as shakeyness goes, the better clip was accidentally deleted x.x






*
A continuation on my first lesson can be found here*
_​


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

*Lesson II : The Dreaded Trot*

_So it was time for my next lesson, and boy was I excited 
I got to the barn, performed my usual duties, and again it was time to tack up Abby for our second ride together!
However, she wasn't nearly as enthused about it as I was. She saw how happy I was to be riding her and like clockwork, she decided to poop at the crossties again to remind me that she is just not happy. I just looked at her and said "Watch. One day I'm going to poop in your stall and see how YOU like it, Abby!" And she just stared as I cleaned up after her.  She makes me laugh. She reminds me of Lucy from the Peanuts series (Snoopy)

So this time I was being trained by max instead of Katie since she was out of town to SC (her hometown) for memorial day weekend. Which was fine, because I think Max has the experience to show me the ropes. And it went just as well as my first lesson!_






_Abby was happy with me and I was happy with her  We make a pretty good team despite her out of the saddle crabbyness, but I don't let it bother me  It just makes me want to love on her more!

*Abby after our lesson*_









_Before I left the barn I gave her a couple of treats and told her how good she was and as her nose neared mine I kissed her on the nose and she pinned her ears back and shook her head and backed away as if to say "Eeew! Human germs! Blech!" :lol:

A continuation of my 2nd lesson can be found here_​


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Subscribing! Very neat blog-thing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

